# Plan review fee's (New)



## eaton89 (May 7, 2010)

I'm very new to the Building Official role. My question is, where is it written that a jurisdiction can charge up to 65% of the building permit fee for the plan review fee? All the people I have talked to say this but I dont know where it is found. I've been looking and cant find it. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2010)

eaton89 Welcome to the insanity.

The plan review fees were published in the older versions of the Building Valuation Table published by the ICC. The new BVD tables do not have those fees incorporated. Somewhere 65% was published.

Here is the older version of the ICC BVD

Old BVD

And here is the current BVD...February 2010. They publish this every six months now. We wrote our ordinances to refelct "building valuations shall be from the most current BVD or the actual construction cost. Whichever is higher.

Here is the current BVD.

Current ICC Building Valuation Data


----------



## pyrguy (May 7, 2010)

Check your city enabling ordinance and policies and procedures.

That is where most fee information is usually located.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 7, 2010)

It was in the 97 UBC. We adopted it locally and it hasn't change.


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

ICC says it.. it's a guide to help jurisdictions...  plan review is never free...


----------

